# Salma Hayek & Antonio Banderas @ "Desperado" Promoshoot 1995 (x7) Update



## astrosfan (27 Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Tokko (29 Juni 2009)

*AW: Salma Hayek & Antonio Banderas @ "Desperado" promo - 1x*

:thx: fürs Pic.


----------



## Claudia (27 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Salma Hayek & Antonio Banderas @ "Desperado" promo - 1x*

+6



 

 

 

 

 

 
(6 Dateien, 3.754.349 Bytes = 3,580 MiB)​


----------



## marriobassler (28 Dez. 2012)

die dürfte mir mein arzt aber mehr als dreimal stündlich verschreiben


----------



## gugolplex (28 Dez. 2012)

Wow! Von 1995. Schon so lange her. 

Danke. :thx:


----------



## jason666 (20 Jan. 2013)

mit der beste film von ihr


----------



## Nippykat (11 Apr. 2015)

nice pics. Thank you


----------



## CatEyes (22 Juli 2015)

Thanks for Antonio and Salma.


----------

